# Best free web hosting?



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I've tried them in the past and found there are just too many limitations to them. Half the time my site was down due to server issues. Other times I lost the entire site and there was nothing I could do about it since they didn't bother with decent backups of the free accounts. They also placed ads all over my site, which I wasn't aware of since I run AdBlock Plus in Firefox. I'm over to Hostgator now and paying about $100 a year for a hosting plan I can run multiple sites on. There is a lower tier for about $60.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

No such thing as a fee lunch and it would make me squirm to give up control of my site to the flow of ads and so forth over which I had no control. And nothing against Russians I guess but I like that I am hosted by a US company with servers on US soil. 

I I have used Startlogic for years now. It is a competitor to Hostgator and at about the same price point. Their is a group of five or so such companies that get good reviews for service and bundled features. I've never had problems with Startlogic and customer service has always been timely and great at resolving minor issues that come up. Friends with Hostgator have no compaints. I have heard some mumblings from GoDaddy hosting customers. 

I pay about $100 for the year for domain registration renewal of two domains both nested under the same account. I get unlimited everything as far as storage, bandwith, email addresses, etc. and there are nice user interfaces for setting up a basic website, ecommerce/estore, blog, etc. applications. I do get only one website with my plan but I think the ability to have as many as you want is another $5-10 month. I have no need for a separate website at the moment.

I guess I just view the $100/year for peace of mind in having my own domains nicely hosted a cost of doing business. That is like a Starbuck's and a muffin a month?


----------



## BigMack (Aug 11, 2011)

How about SmugMug?I used that for a couple of years and never had any problems.And the support was just tops.I don't have it now,because I do not shoot race cars any more.Mack


----------



## alvinsmith (Sep 15, 2011)

Try http://www.awardspace.com/ . It's free and I've been using that for a year.


----------

